# Librax with Lomotil



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

My new doc swithced me from librium to Librax plus I take lomotil. He said Librax might work a little better. I have ibs-d with urgency and the lomotil is working great. Just wanted to see if anyone with ibs-d also takes Librax and how it is working for you.


----------



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

Does anyone know if Librax looses its effect if it is used daily over long time (years)?


----------

